# help sick goldfish



## lorree (Jan 1, 2010)

hi, over the last few days some of my goldfish have developed what looks like red wounds on their bodies, i noticed that there seems to be a white bit in the middle of some of these wounds which i was thinking was anchor worms but im not sure. the worst fish has a wound on its body on the underneath which looks like its bulging out. the fish are all acting normal and the water quality is good. these photos are of the worst fish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not anchor worms.
This is either fishpox or an infection, but if many fish are suddenly affected I would guess pox.
Clean things up a bit, change some water, and try adding one tablespoon of salt per five gallons of water.


----------

